# seachem flourish dosing



## AndrewB (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi,

The Seachem dosing chart and the spreadsheet both say to dose flourish on day 1 and day 6. 

Qu 1. Why do you dose so close together rather than say day 1 and day 4?
Qu 2. Why do you dose flourish on day 6 when on day 7 you're doing a 50% water change?

Has anyone dosed flourish on a more regular frequency with a proportionality smaller amount? Were there any noticeable differences?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Andrew

I don't know why Seachem made their chart showing dosing Flourish on day 1 and 6. When I made the calculator, I just copied what they had.

It makes more sense to me to dose Flourish on days 1 and 4 like you are suggesting.

Left C


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

The calculator is really more like guidelines. You can change around any part of it you want to match your tank parameters. Every tank is different.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*To legomaniac89:* That's very true. You can use any of Excel 2003 features to modify it.

*To Andrew:* I've done some thinking about your question and I have a "guess" as to why Seachem suggests dosing Flourish on days 1 and 6. They only suggest 5% water changes and you won't be losing much of the Flourish then.

But, it still makes more sense to dose Flourish on days 1 and 4.

You are dosing F. Phosphorus on day 4 too. It shouldn't be a problem since Seachem recommends dosing F. Iron every day. There's only the slimmest of chances that any iron phosphate will form.

I looked up iron phosphate on Wikipedia. It redirected me to Iron(III) phosphate which is an organic snail bait.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_phosphate


----------

